# Timeshare resorts on the rise - where to locate?



## Berea1 (May 24, 2008)

I have a TUG printout from March 20, 2004 that is titled "RESORTS ON THE RISE".  These were the frequently-ranked resorts that showed the largest improvement in their ratings between year-end 2001 and year-end 2003.  

Is this still available?  Has one been done since then?  If such a study has not been done, could one be done now for the period 2006 to 2007?  With the change in the II ratings from 2007 to the present, this would certainly help me with deciding what additional timeshare I may want to buy or to consider staying at in 2009.  Just a thought.

I invite anyone to add a comment as to whether it would benefit someone else as well.

Patrick


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2008)

interesting...im not sure we have that information given the resort ratings now are dynamically updated and calculated as reviews/ratings come in.

ill look into what we can do however!


----------



## Berea1 (May 24, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the quick response and the time that you will spend looking into it.  I appreciate it.

Patrick


----------

